# Power Steering?



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

I've noticed over the past couple of weeks that my car now begins to squeal when I crank it up in the morning and turn the wheel to back out of the driveway, then again when I leave work. Is this the power steering pump going out, or could it be something else? I'm worried that it is the pump simply because it has fluid, but doesn't seem to be decreasing in amount, so I know it's not leaking out. I'm just concerned that the pump has stopped pumping. 

Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe the belt's loose! Or possibly glazed!


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*re:*

Happend to my altima before. The belt is problably loose, it's the same belt that grab's from the alternator. If it doens't leak power steering oil than the pump is still good.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Which belt is that? I know my car has 2 belts (big fat one, and smaller thin one). I had both of them changed last year I believe, and had the fat one adjusted a few times before the tension was just right for my a/c not to scream bloody mary at me when I turned it on.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*reply:Belt*

It's the fat belt, the one that also grab's from the alternator. You could get it adjust by loosening the alternator, then pulling foward so it can adjust better. The other belt(thin one) is for The A/c compressor, you shouln't have to mess with that one. 
If it only squeal's when you turn the steering wheel then it's for sure the fat belt.
An the thin belt the one for the a/c squeals with the car not even moving and it usually starts to throw smoke.

But your's should be the fat Belt.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool, thanks. I'll give it a try


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Bump: It was the belt that was making the squealing noise. Also off topic, my CV axles had to be replaced .


----------

